# Barkley calls out Marbury on TNT



## dazed-and-confused (Oct 23, 2003)

Sir charles called out marbury to step it up on tnt tonight. predictions on what marbury will do in game 3?

i say 23 and 13 dimes


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I expect Marbs to break out one of these games. He is just too good of an offensive player not to.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Speaking of TNT, that was great when they had KG on... I've never seen anybody get all over Charles Barkley like that. Barkley is a talker but KG out-talked him tonight. Barkley didn't know what to say to him. KG is the man.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I think Barkley calling Steph out is stupid, because it isn't like they are on an even talent level with the Nets especially with Houston being out. Steph would have to score 40 points and get 10 assists a game for the Knicks to be competitive in this series. They really have no chance, this was the same as calling KG out to step it up when he averaged 25 and 17 against the Mavs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> I think Barkley calling Steph out is stupid, because it isn't like they are on an even talent level with the Nets especially with Houston being out. Steph would have to score 40 points and get 10 assists a game for the Knicks to be competitive in this series. They really have no chance, this was the same as calling KG out to step it up when he averaged 25 and 17 against the Mavs.


Agreed. Unless Tim Thomas can get 30 in Game 3, Marbury is up a creek w/o a paddle no matter how well he plays.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Guys, don't underestimate the Knicks, they've got the talent. Kurt Thomas has been sucking lately but he has the capability to explode. I've been studying his stats all year and he really is one of the better centers in the East. Stephon will step it up one of these days, and if it all comes together the Knicks might have a slim chance at this series.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dazed-and-confused</b>!
> Sir charles called out marbury to step it up on tnt tonight. predictions on what marbury will do in game 3?
> 
> i say 23 and 13 dimes


I can see the 23 points. I'd even add 10 on top of that. But where are the 13 assists coming from?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: Barkley calls out Marbury on TNT*



> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I can see the 23 points. I'd even add 10 on top of that. But where are the 13 assists coming from?


You might be right, with Houston out, and Thomas likely not being 100% it may be impossible for him to even get that many.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Speaking of TNT, that was great when they had KG on... I've never seen anybody get all over Charles Barkley like that. Barkley is a talker but KG out-talked him tonight. Barkley didn't know what to say to him. KG is the man.


:yes:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> I think Barkley calling Steph out is stupid, because it isn't like they are on an even talent level with the Nets especially with Houston being out. Steph would have to score 40 points and get 10 assists a game for the Knicks to be competitive in this series. They really have no chance, this was the same as calling KG out to step it up when he averaged 25 and 17 against the Mavs.


When he was with the Nets, he once lit up my Lakers for 50pts and 10ast. This is what it is gonna take to get a victory.

Maybe he should stop being such a team guy since that is not working. Just take over and maybe the rest of the team will follow .

Losing T Thomas is not much. What did he really do anyway? His career is a bust !


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Where is Houston anyway? Injured?


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

if marbury wants to be a superstar, hell yeah he has to average something like 40 and 10. Why? Becasue everybody else on that level has done it: Kobe, Tmac, Barkley, MJ, Isaiah, AI, .........even Tim Hardaway has put up similiar numbers (against Bulls back in the day). Time to step up Steph.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Speaking of TNT, that was great when they had KG on... I've never seen anybody get all over Charles Barkley like that. Barkley is a talker but KG out-talked him tonight. Barkley didn't know what to say to him. KG is the man.


Damn. I wish I saw that. I hate Barkley's snide comments. He's funny from time to time but I wish he'd stop ripping some players for no damn reason.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

I realize Steph is in a tough situation in this series, but it appeared a lot of the Knicks stepped up tonight (Penny, Nazr, Frank Williams, Kurt Thomas) while Marbury was rather average (outside of the short burst in the fourth).


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steph has put up 20 assists in games this season!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Steph has put up 20 assists in games this season!


He also had KVH and Houston on the court then.

-Petey


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Whats your point? Doesnt he need someone to pass the ball to in order to get assists? OR do you think that he should get 20 assists passing to the best scorer on the court now in Kurt Thomas?

Marbury had 10 assits playing with no scorers last night, and J.kidd only had 8 assists playing with two other USA team members.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Marbury had 10 assits playing with no scorers last night, and J.kidd only had 8 assists playing with two other USA team members.


But Kidd was smart enough to put up a shot when he got fouled outside the 3-pt. line. 

The Nets used more isolations last night than usual, especially down the stretch. Kidd still has 10 more assists than Steph for the series, and has clearly been the fuel in the Nets running game, which the Knicks have not been able to stop.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Marbury had 10 assits playing with no scorers last night, and J.kidd only had 8 assists playing with two other USA team members.


8 is not a bad total, it's close to what he averaged in the season, lets not forget that RJ dished out 10 assists and just barely missed a triple double.

-Petey


----------

